# Game Hosting?



## BuzzzHost (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello,

I wanted to know what was everyone's opinion in regards to hosting servers strictly for game hosting?

===

Is this something that some of you are currently offering? If so, what have you found to be the best hardware specifications and setup?

Regards,


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 25, 2014)

We do. We still sell a bunch of dedicated servers for gaming and our VPSes are commonly used as well.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Jan 27, 2014)

We have a branch that hosts Minecraft servers. We also have a number of dedicated server clients who rent E3-1200 series servers for VPS' targeted at gamers.

The E3-1200 series CPUs seem to be very popular for Minecraft as well as other games, especially in high density setups such as the Micro-clouds.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Jan 27, 2014)

Hosting strictly for game servers seems like a risky idea, how would it be regulated? Would it cost less? (and if so why?)


----------



## Exelion (Mar 28, 2014)

We host game servers in the sense that we do unmanaged dedicated servers and I know for a fact some are being used for game servers.


----------



## oneilonline (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes, the gaming industry is still going strong.

We sell dedicated servers, vps, and slots for numerous games.


----------



## blergh (Mar 28, 2014)

Get plenty of protection, or else you will see buttloads of attacks from skids.


----------



## Packety (Mar 29, 2014)

Game hosting its really hard to get big in, because there is so many providers.

But it is fully possible, just abit risky.


----------



## Everyday (Mar 31, 2014)

Depends if you want to offer preloaded servers or just servers connected to a fast network. We have a lot of clients who run game servers since they like our network. So, even though we have gaming clients we are technically not providing game servers.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 31, 2014)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> Hosting strictly for game servers seems like a risky idea, how would it be regulated? Would it cost less? (and if so why?)


Usually it costs more.  From what I've seen, people pay premium prices for game servers. Latency and DDOS protection are important considerations.  Some lowend providers also provide/allow game servers, but it's not the same quality of offering.

Not everyone in the world is chasing the lowend buck


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Mar 31, 2014)

We are now offering dedicated servers Single Processors,Dual Processor and Quad Processor choices.48 hours 1G DDOS protections addon is also added for only dedicated servers we will start offering that for vps within the next few weeks we will post new offers on the offers section later this week.


----------



## Tom_WebhostingUK LTD (Apr 15, 2014)

High configuration servers are most recommended for Game servers.


----------



## datarealm (Apr 15, 2014)

If you are offering dedicated servers, who's to say they are not already being used for game servers?

As others have mentioned, we have found the E3 series to be particularly popular for minecraft hosting.


----------



## dadiehost (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for Sharing Gaming Host.


----------



## hostemo.com (Apr 16, 2014)

We do not allow game hosting to be hosted in our dedicated server and vps package. Except you have sign up the third party antiddos features.

We been experienced too much ddos due to game hosting. It bring us a lot of risk. Although we have seem the demand for game hosting, but game hosting would make us collapse too.


----------

